# Hammerschmidt + Alfine - new build



## tensim (Jan 14, 2007)

Thought I'd share a few pics of my new build... what do you think?


----------



## bstiff (Jul 21, 2004)

Looks pretty cool. 

What do you use it for?


----------



## fraal (Mar 19, 2009)

Sweeeeet! What sized sprocket have you got on the back?


----------



## tensim (Jan 14, 2007)

currently have it set up as 24T on the hammer and 18T on the Alfine. Pretty much gives me a 27 speed gear range which is nice...

What do I use it for? ummm... riding? :lol: well, in seriousness, the plan is for it to be a 'winch up hills' then 'blast down hills' type bike  It's pretty heavy, so certainly not an XC/all-day type bike :lol:


----------



## tensim (Jan 14, 2007)

oh yeah, the Big Apple tyres are only on there as they were all I had around. Now shod in Maxxis Advantage rubber


----------



## David9999999 (Sep 14, 2008)

Looks pretty crazy, at first I figured you were doing urban DH with the slicks on.. lol


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

How's this bike going? I'm planning on doing something similiar with a Hammerschmidt and the new Alfine 11 when it comes out and would like to know how your Alfine is holding up.


----------

